# PCD Aug 1 after ED - finished by 1pm



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Mainly I wanted to add a data point for readers who want to do PCD after ED and wondered what time they might be able to start heading back home. The re-delivery was after lunch, they helped me set up BMW Assist, and I was on my way at 1:00pm - no special requests to finish early. It seems that others on this board finished around 2:00, so clearly there is some variability. (Edit: the lack of factory tour undoubtedly also contributed to ending early)

Also taking re-delivery that day was Ryanoceros from Houston and a couple from Austin, so Texas was well represented that day! Interestingly I had chatted with the couple from Austin at the Welt back in May while waiting for the factory tour, so it was nice running into them again unexpectedly. They were not 'festers, so I told them about Bimmerfest and e-mailed them the URL.

There are already some good PCD reports, so I won't repeat too many details, but just to echo that the experience: Was. Simply. Awesome. The dinner (Chateaubriand), breakfast, and lunch were all very good. Even the off-road section that I was skeptical about before was a lot of fun. Most importantly, I had a blast whipping the 135is around the obstacle course when the instructors turned us loose!

Waiting for 2 deliveries for 1 car was tough, but worth it.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

A very good data point... but part of it does depend on how much you yourself try to get out of the experience 

When I did my PCD we did the delivery and then over to the factory/museum. After the tour of the factory I spent some time at the museum and museum cafe because my only goal was to hit Waynesville NC by 7pm or so for dinner... an easy drive on some awesome roads from Greenville! Anyway, as I recall we were officially done by 2pm or 2:30... but again I chilled at the museum and cafe for a while. A lot of my PCD colleagues booked out and in fact by the time I was done with my tour and cappuccino mine was the only car left! I got out just before 4pm.

Personally, if I were to do it again I'd probably do it the exact same way... but have my girlfriend along


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm heading up for a Sept. 3 PCD after ED. Looking like I'll be done around 1-2 pm lets me know I can make it home that night. Thanks!


----------



## Chieflpc (Jun 25, 2013)

How long of a wait is from when the car hits the US mine is suppose to arriv 26 I have no PDC date yet


----------



## Chineksican (Feb 6, 2013)

Chieflpc said:


> How long of a wait is from when the car hits the US mine is suppose to arriv 26 I have no PDC date yet


They will schedule PCD date once your car clears customs. In my case, the car arrived in Brunswick June 24 and cleared customs 2 days later on June 26; I was offered a PCD date that same day, June 26.

Trinitony has been compiling the various times for redelivery - look at post #636, which has the most recent compilation as of this post:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=697009


----------

